# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاااااااااااااااااااااااجل المريخ يفجرها داويه

## مرتضي دياب

*اكمل  نادى المريخ كافة الاجراءات المتعلقة بوصول محترفه من العيار الثقيل لاعب  مازيمبى الكنغولى بيدى مبنيزا الذى يصل الخرطوم فى الواحدة والنصف من صباح  الاثنين عن الخطوط الجوية الاثيوبية وقالت تفاصيل المفاجاءة التى تكشفها  (سودانا فوق) وعمل المجلس المريخى على عدم نشر تفاصيلها الا ان الصحيفة  وبمصادرها القوية استطاعت ان تتحصل عليها ودخل نادى مفاوضات جادة مع بيدى  مبينزا لاعب وسط مازيمبى الكونغولى خلال الايام الماضية وتكتم على سريتها  وعدم اعلانها ، من أجل التعاقد معه، خلال الفترة المقبلة.
يعد مبينزا من أبرز لاعبى مازيمبى، وساهم فى حصوله على النسختين الأخيرتين من دورى 
  أبطال أفريقيا، والميدالية الفضية فى بطولة كأس العالم للأندية الأخيرة التى أقيمت فى الإمارات.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قنبله وانفجرت
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*دة صانع العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ايوه صانع العاب ولعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## glg mo

*مافى كلام
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*والله شرقتنا بحلاوة الاخبار يا مورتا 
اللهم وفق الزعيم  ومن يقوم علي امورة 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*إنها هي حسب ماورد إلينا وماكنا نود أن نقوله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

إنها هي حسب ماورد إلينا وماكنا نود أن نقوله



لو قريب من المطار امشي اشان الصور ولا اضرب للماسوره مناوي شوفو الراجل دا بيصل بعد ساعه باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*والله يامورتا أنا بعيد والماسورة دة هسة تلقي تلفونو مغلق. لكن بكرة بنلقاه في الرد كاسل
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبروك  والله  لكن دايرين  لعيبة  مغمورين  يفجروا مواهبهم  في  الزعيم  ومابنزا  لعاب  ولكن  إستنفد  اغراضه  خلاص
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

مبروك  والله  لكن دايرين  لعيبة  مغمورين  يفجروا مواهبهم  في  الزعيم  ومابنزا  لعاب  ولكن  إستنفد  اغراضه  
خلاص



باذن الله سينجح بس نحنا نتفائل خير ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*بس اوعو من الضجة نعمل ليهو اسقبال ويبقي زي وارغووو
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*لكن دي ما المفاجاة
                        	*

----------


## فزع البكورك

*ياشباب الزول ده ما وصل .... نحنا منتظرين ..
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجاهد محمد الهادي
					

لكن دي ما المفاجاة



كيفن ما المفاجأة ؟؟؟؟ 
ناس الريال أبو يفكو لينا كرستيانو . 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله دى لو لسة ما مفاجأة الوالى إلا نحرسو من أب بلنجة لأنها بتبقى ظااااااااااهرة
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

كيفن ما المفاجأة ؟؟؟؟ 
ناس الريال أبو يفكو لينا كرستيانو . 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله دى لو لسة ما مفاجأة الوالى إلا نحرسو من أب بلنجة لأنها بتبقى ظااااااااااهرة




والله لو الكلام دي صح ناس تايسون الا كان يجن جنونهم 
والجديد شنو واصل والا ما وصل 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله لو في مفاجئه غير دي الوالي دا بيكتل ليه زول ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغم انه ليس طموحنا
لكن نقول مبروك على المريخ مبينزا
*

----------


## كدكول

*ده لكن ما صانع لعب ده لاعب محور والخانه دي فيها اكثر من 6 لعيبه 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبرووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*شديد يا ولد 
صانع لعب ممتاز 
لاعب محور متكامل 

***

*

----------


## الصادق

*على كده لاعب واحد فى الوسط من بطل النسخة 2011 وتكون آخر حلاوة . نشكر الله على نعمة الوالى .
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*كتمت 
ألف مبروك وربنا يتم الصفقه علي خير وألي الأمام أيها الزعيم.

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

ده لكن ما صانع لعب ده لاعب محور والخانه دي فيها اكثر من 6 لعيبه 



222222222222222
على ما اعتقد انو لاعب محور لكن بمتاز 
بتسديداته القوية و كفاية خبراتو بحيث انو حقق البطولة الافريقية و شارك في كاس العالم للاندية
مليوووووووون مبرووووووووووووووك ضربة معلم
                        	*

----------

